# إكتشاف التسجيلات المفقودة لصور سير الانسان على سطح القمر !!



## kalimooo (2 يوليو 2009)

إكتشاف التسجيلات التاريخية المفقودة منذ 40 عامًا!!     



قالت صحيفة "ديلي أكسبريس" البريطانية إن وكالة الفضاء الأمريكية "ناسا" وجدت مؤخرا التسجيلات التاريخية المفقودة، منذ عام 1969، لهبوط أول إنسان، علي سطح القمر. ومن المتوقع أن تكشف ناسا عن المقاطع التسجيلية خلال الشهر القادم، في إطار الاحتفال السنوي الأربعين لرحلة رائد الفضاء نيل أرمسترونج علي متن مركبة الفضاء أبوللو 11 إلي سطح القمر.


شاهدوا هذا الفيديو...
وكانت التسجيلات الأصلية التي سجلتها محطة تتبع، في مرصد باركيز بإستراليا، قد فقدت، وتبقي تسجيل واحد فقط لصور مشوشة تم الحصول عليها من كاميرا تصوير أفلام، ذات قطر 16مم، التقطتها من صور أذيعت علي شاشات التليفزيون.

وقد بثت الصور بثا مباشرا، في 21 يوليو 1969، علي شاشات التليفزيون في أستراليا، قبل إرسالها إلي الولايات المتحدة باستخدام القمر الصناعي انتلسات-3.


وقد اكتشفت التسجيلات بالمصادفة خلال بحث علماء استراليون عن مواد في مبني مخزن بمدينة بيرث الأسترالية، حيث وجدوا التسجيلات بين عديد من الشرائط، التي تحمل اسم ناسا. ومنذ اختفاء الصور الأصلية حتي الآن، ظهرت الكثير من نظريات المؤامرة، التي تشكك في حقيقة الحدث وتدعي أنه مجرد خدعة.


----------



## kalimooo (3 يوليو 2009)

*رد: إكتشاف التسجيلات التاريخية المفقودة منذ 40 عامًا!!*

http://www.glaro7y.com/shr7/moon38.jpg

http://www.karkoor.com/wp-content/up...ebd2671a52.jpg

http://upload.7bna.com/uploads/1294439b23.jpg


----------



## جيلان (4 يوليو 2009)

*يا جامد يا جاامد
عايزيين نشوف الفيديو بقى
يا لهوى نفسى اتحط مكان الراجل الى فى الصورة التانية ده يا بخته مُتعة
شكرا زومل رائع*


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*يسلموا ايديك كليمو​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

جيلان
الفيديو موجود بس مش بيتنقل معي

مش سامحين بنقلوه


----------



## just member (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

جيلان
مشكورة لردك يا زميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

white rose

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (6 يوليو 2009)

white rose

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## اني بل (6 يوليو 2009)

حلو الخبر ...ما في خفي ....الا ويظهر .....اكتشاف مفقود صار له 40 سنة مخفي ، والآن وجدت التسجيلات  ، ميرسي على الخبر الممتع....وربنا يباركك يا كليمو​


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

just member

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (7 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (7 يوليو 2009)

ياعينى ياعينى
رااااااااااااائع
ميرسى كليم​


----------



## كوك (8 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه *_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

كيريا

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

كوك

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2009)

happy angel

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## sid (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي على المعلومات التارخية
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (19 يوليو 2009)

سيد
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## jesusson2010 (7 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## النهيسى (11 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا أخى الغالى كليمو
موضوع راائع
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ارووجة (12 أبريل 2011)

شكرا عالمعلومة
كنت حابة شوف الفيديو
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2011)

jesusson2010


شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2011)

عزيزي النهيسى

شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك دوما


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أبريل 2011)

شكرا كيمو موضوع مميز كالعاده


----------



## kalimooo (19 أبريل 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أخى الغالى كليمو
> موضوع راائع
> الرب يباركك​*




شكرااا لمرورك الجميل

سلام المسيح معك


----------

